# Find me a job. oh, go on...



## Edcase (Aug 18, 2005)

...cos I've been hunting for a while now, with no luck.   

I'm a 22-year old male with a 2:1 in Sociology, an MA in marketing and all my own teeth. I'm looking for a job in the Bristol area: it could be relevant to my qualifications, but I'm equally open to irrelevant-but-interesting positions. 

I just thought I'd stick a post up on the off-chance anyone has heard of anything suitable; I'm fairly well up on the jobs offered on graduate/uni websites, but I also know that the best jobs often get snapped up before even making it to that stage, so I'm appealing to your insider knowledge! If anyone has any suggestions then please reply here or PM me- if this thread sinks like a stone however then I guess I'll have my answer.


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2005)

A vague idea of what you'd like to do might help?

how about

http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/vacancy/20050817119.htm#Anchor19 ??


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2005)

surely... http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/vacancy/20050817119.htm#Anchor15


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

bristol City Council Accepts No Responsibility For The Following Vacancies:

Sorry that just tickled me


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> surely... http://www.bristol-city.gov.uk/vacancy/20050817119.htm#Anchor15




why surely?!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2005)

because anchor#19 is for a handyman, whereas anchor#15 is a marketing job


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> because anchor#19 is for a handyman, whereas anchor#15 is a marketing job



And whats wrong with handymen?

Are you being handymanist?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> And whats wrong with handymen?
> 
> Are you being handymanist?



no, but given the only details about themselves edcase has provided is that they've done a marketing m.a....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> no, but given the only details about themselves edcase has provided is that they've done a marketing m.a....



Ah I see, so he just wouldn't be up to the handyman position...I get it


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2005)

Edcase said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a job in the Bristol area: it could be relevant to my qualifications, but I'm equally open to irrelevant-but-interesting positions.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

exactly, and I for one think that being a handyman could be very interesting...anyway is that pc nowadays? shouldn't that be handyperson?
Did it say handyperson and I haven't checked...nor can I be arsed to scroll through and check...do i really give a fuck?


----------



## Edcase (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you guys, for the job suggestions and the sideshow bickering...   

Ironically enough i'd looked at both those job earlier today; the marketing one did look interesting, but further investigation revealed that they wanted someone with more experience than yours truly. A shame. 

With regard to Callie's (perfectly reasonable) comment, I left my first post deliberately ambiguous as I didn't want to rule anything out, and I'm going to stick to my guns on that one. Keep the suggestions coming folks!


----------



## Edcase (Aug 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Ah I see, so he just wouldn't be up to the handyman position...I get it



Oh, and there's more truth in this statement that I like to admit...


----------

